# Lyft updated prime time?



## Oriolesfan50 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have seen some people post about the updated prime time feature. The feature shows the actual percent per area. I have even seen some post from my own market about it. However, my APP has not reflected this yet? Is it done on a driver by driver basis?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

So many things are like this. My friend still has the lower tier pdb. I lost my lowest and highest. We started same time. Wtf. I dare lyft employees to get in my car.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have been screwed a couple of times with Lyft on PrineTime. I did happen to notice this last night, because my 3rd party app was saying Lyft was at 400% and climbing. So I looked on the app itself, and you are right, it was now showing up on the maps..

I took a chance, and turned on Lyft. Had two pings that canceled immediately. Had a third, that did not cancel and scored a ride less than 5 miles, but I will take it. Was able to get back and grab another surge in Uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Supremely unfair advantage


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Mattio41 Are you on straight bonus or old pdb model?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What app?



Mattio41 said:


> View attachment 104282
> View attachment 104278
> View attachment 104279
> View attachment 104280
> ...


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Adieu said:


> What app?


you can use the free version of PrimeTime, gives you current location and one other (honeyhole or whatever you wish)

helps a lot

sat in a 100% last night and they pinged for outside - no thanks, skipped and the next one landed me a fat ride


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Mattio41 Are you on straight bonus or old pdb model?


I started in August. 25-75 split.



Adieu said:


> What app?


Primetime

A monthly subscription is 4.99, Same maker as Surge2x



Adieu said:


> Supremely unfair advantage


Why ??


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

But if you get PDB do you get 10%/20% back or a set amount?


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

macchiato said:


> But if you get PDB do you get 10%/20% back or a set amount?


Being that I dont know what that means. I am going to say no.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out if the new primetime map is tied to those on set amount bonuses or percentage back bonuses.

The old incentive was that you do a set number of rides and peak hour rides for either 10% or 20% back of commission.

So far the only other person I've seen who has the new heat map is someone who's switched over to the set amount bonuses.

Just trying to pinpoint who got the new map because Lyft support isn't forthcoming. (Been back and forthing with them for a few days now.)

Here's the old bonus.










Notice the 10% and 20% you can get earn. The new bonuses will have set dollar amount instead of percentages.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the new primetime map is tied to those on set amount bonuses or percentage back bonuses.
> 
> The old incentive was that you do a set number of rides and peak hour rides for either 10% or 20% back of commission.
> 
> ...


Definitely not me. I barely do 4-5 lyft rides a week now. My acceptance rate is shit, because I refuse to take the 15-25 minute pings. The only thing I can think of is. I ripped Customer service a new asshole the other week. In the middle of what should have been a 350% primetime. My Primetime app is showing it. My heat map on app was bright red. I took a ride, thought I hit a freaking homerun on a 20 mile run. End the trip, it said it was only 50% primetime.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the new primetime map is tied to those on set amount bonuses or percentage back bonuses.
> 
> The old incentive was that you do a set number of rides and peak hour rides for either 10% or 20% back of commission.
> 
> ...


Everyone I know with access to the updated heat maps are on ios, but not all of them.

No one on android so far has received the update


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

For android there is an app called no prime time. ... I use it for the reverse of the intended purpose. It is how riders know how to avoid prime time.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I wish Lyft would incorporate the prime time rate when you get pinged for the ride like Uber does, at least with Uber I know what rate Im going to be getting paid at. Lyft I have no idea till the ride is over and just hope and pray.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the new primetime map is tied to those on set amount bonuses or percentage back bonuses.
> 
> The old incentive was that you do a set number of rides and peak hour rides for either 10% or 20% back of commission.
> 
> ...


To answer your question, there is no distinction between % and $ amount bonuses with the new heat maps.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> I started in August. 25-75 split.
> 
> Primetime
> 
> ...


Who make primetime, there are a lot of apps with that name



UberGeo said:


> Who make primetime, there are a lot of apps with that name


Couldn't find surge 2x either


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

UberGeo said:


> Who make primetime, there are a lot of apps with that name
> 
> Couldn't find surge 2x either


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> I wish Lyft would incorporate the prime time rate when you get pinged for the ride like Uber does, at least with Uber I know what rate Im going to be getting paid at. Lyft I have no idea till the ride is over and just hope and pray.


Lyft primetime roulette, Too much of a gamble these days.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> View attachment 105236
> View attachment 105235


Got it... They seem to be for iOS and not Android


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

UberGeo said:


> Got it... They seem to be for iOS and not Android


Sorry, I never paid any attention. I have IOS,


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> Sorry, I never paid any attention. I have IOS,


No problem


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> I wish Lyft would incorporate the prime time rate when you get pinged for the ride like Uber does, at least with Uber I know what rate Im going to be getting paid at. Lyft I have no idea till the ride is over and just hope and pray.


This is the #1 reason I do so few Lyft rides. It's one of the few areas where Uber is superior to Lyft.


----------



## dtsexpert (Aug 7, 2016)

I will consider to switch to Lyft full time if they upfront the PT when sending us the ping and dump the 2011 or newer car policy for the Power Driver Bonus.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't even see the PDB thing on my app anymore. I used to see it before the new year, so IDK what happened


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> I don't even see the PDB thing on my app anymore. I used to see it before the new year, so IDK what happened


One guy here in SF didn't get offered pdb. I think there should be a new thread on this. Lyft is once again lowering the bar


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Now thats a pickup!! Ive noticed as well that within the last 6 months that Prime Time has increased... It used to only go up to 200% max and now I've seen it go as high as 600% sometimes... I was lucky to get this 500% one.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> To answer your question, there is no distinction between % and $ amount bonuses with the new heat maps.


Meaning? Rando people get heat maps, unrelated rando people get cash bonuses?



Matty760 said:


> View attachment 106832
> Now thats a pickup!! Ive noticed as well that within the last 6 months that Prime Time has increased... It used to only go up to 200% max and now I've seen it go as high as 600% sometimes... I was lucky to get this 500% one.


I've gotten 700% LyftPlus... twice. 1 ride 1 noshow.

------

Anybody got a surgechaser for lyft promo code?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Meaning? Rando people get heat maps, unrelated rando people get cash bonuses?


Only ios users, regardless if they're on 10/20% or per ride cash bonuses, are seeing the updated heat maps.

I've yet to see anyone with android have access to the new heat maps.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

I am a 20 % er and I got this


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Nuke said:


> View attachment 106930
> 
> 
> I am a 20 % er and I got this


The 20% doesn't matter, but I can guarantee you're on ios


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> The 20% doesn't matter, but I can guarantee you're on ios


The girlie fonts are a dead giveaway


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

yucklyftline said:


> The 20% doesn't matter, but I can guarantee you're on ios


That's true. They are experimenting with few drivers to see how they behave when shown the prime time zones. 
I won't be surprised if it will be gone soon just like they took away showing the "prime time" with the ping about a month ago. They experimented with that for about a week and it was gone.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> View attachment 106832
> Now thats a pickup!! Ive noticed as well that within the last 6 months that Prime Time has increased... It used to only go up to 200% max and now I've seen it go as high as 600% sometimes... I was lucky to get this 500% one.


How many miles was that?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> View attachment 107124


Those are trips where you just wear a smile the whole trip


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Those are trips where you just wear a smile the whole trip


not to mention the guy in the front seat kept giving my cash tips along the way, i ended up with like $16 in ones, lol even found a $5 bill in the bunch


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> not to mention the guy in the front seat kept giving my cash tips along the way, i ended up with like $16 in ones, lol even found a $5 bill in the bunch


Danm! Sounds like you found your uberunicorn.

I had this 13 mile trip that was $220. Also we stopped at drive threw and got me coffee and cream cheese bagal


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I had to stop for about 8 mins while the guy went to get cigarettes and go pee... I figured I was getting paid roughly $1.10 a min to sit there and wait for him to pee, so no problem waiting there, lol


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> View attachment 106832
> Now thats a pickup!! Ive noticed as well that within the last 6 months that Prime Time has increased... It used to only go up to 200% max and now I've seen it go as high as 600% sometimes... I was lucky to get this 500% one.


Seriously don't understand this. After 8,000 rides, my largest fare on Uber/Lyft has been around $100 bucks. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. And I'm tired of being told about these long distance trips that are hundreds of miles. The longest I've done has probably been around 50-60. Over 2 years, nada.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Seriously don't understand this. After 8,000 rides, my largest fare on Uber/Lyft has been around $100 bucks. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. And I'm tired of being told about these long distance trips that are hundreds of miles. The longest I've done has probably been around 50-60. Over 2 years, nada.


My highest paying trip was 13 miles


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> My highest paying trip was 13 miles


Sounds about right.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Sounds about right.


Uhm, it was 13 mi for >$200


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Uhm, it was 13 mi for >$200


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

WITHOUT traffic. 22 min....NO OXCHORD


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Oriolesfan50 said:


> I have seen some people post about the updated prime time feature. The feature shows the actual percent per area. I have even seen some post from my own market about it. However, my APP has not reflected this yet? Is it done on a driver by driver basis?


certain drivers see it that dont cherry pick their rides...its a perk for following the TOS


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> certain drivers see it that dont cherry pick their rides...its a perk for following the TOS


Thats an urban legend perpetrated by one of LA's most avid cherrypickers


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

New update


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nuke said:


> View attachment 110556
> 
> 
> New update


Iphone....again


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Actually I just saw a Prime TIme this morning for the first time ever...And I cherry pick as much as I can.

But Lyft also sent me a message about playing hopscotch on the street, if you catch my drift. Of course I did play hopscotch about 4x in a row because I was getting line requests that almost certainly weren't going to my destination this morning.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Supremely unfair advantage


that app is $4 a month and it will alert you to the locations you set - $ well spent if you know what I mean


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Omg my android I saw a primetime on the ping coming in.

Finally lyft gets it.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Seriously don't understand this. After 8,000 rides, my largest fare on Uber/Lyft has been around $100 bucks. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. And I'm tired of being told about these long distance trips that are hundreds of miles. The longest I've done has probably been around 50-60. Over 2 years, nada.


Some of these guys have mad PS skills, prolly from all that time in the airport que. Anyway, the max fare with Lyft in the Bay is $100. You are supposed to tell PAX to consider other transportation options. If you go significantly over, they flag it for review and you may get boned on payment... which they of course will keep. Maybe it's diff down south. I should come down and drive for a week. See what's up wit it.


----------

